# Pretentious People - ugh



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Nothing wrong with sharing good news or letting others know you have a nice lifestyle. BUT - I have a low tolerance level when it comes to phonies and people who spend their lives trying to impress others. There are different levels, and each situation is unique.

1) Back in the 80s I worked for a few years at a non-profit organization which administered a program helping lower-income residents. A coworker found it necessary to frequently say she was “middle-class”. She carried a badly worn paper bag from Tiffany’s as a tote. To me, this was just sad and screamed of insecurity. When she went on one of her diatribes I noticed eyerolls and some people would suddenly remember a call they needed to make.

2) A former acquaintance (neighbor) always, without fail, would toss some arrogant, braggy comment into every single conversation.
Her late father was a successful doctor.
She attended an expensive ivy-league college.
She only shops at (expensive gourmet store).
Her mother raised the kids to wear white gloves when going out.
(These are just some examples…..it was unending.)
With her I always gave a blank stare and didn’t bother to respond_….
(crickets).__
_
If possible I try to ignore this type of bs. Usually when the person doesn’t get the attention and adulation they crave, they will stop the nonsense or move on to someone else. But there’s a technique known as “beandipping” that can be effective.

3) I have a cousin who has worked hard and been extremely successful in his profession. (He’s now retired and does some consulting.) I communicate with him maybe once a year. I’m happy for him, however, his arrogance can be annoying. (“I only have a minute…I’m waiting for a call to see if my new Porsche has been delivered.”) Ugh.
Once he actually told me “People often just want to associate with me because I’m rich”. I responded “Wow, that must make your life very difficult and stressful.” Pause. “So, have you heard that Uncle Bob had surgery? He’s doing well.” _<~~~~beandip.

_Do you know any pretentious people?


----------



## Falcon (Apr 9, 2015)

Yes, I've known a few and I try to keep my distance from them. Their talk is yawn inspiring. I think I've spotted a few of them here.

It' easy to see them from the "normal" people.  Guess they should be pitied.


----------



## 911 (Apr 9, 2015)

*"**Do you know any pretentious people?"*

Don't we all? I also tend to become bored with people that brag and people that drop names.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

> yawn inspiring



I like this!


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 9, 2015)

Between daily meetings with my investment broker, financial advisor, attorney, and bank president... I usually cannot spare time to communicate with the "lesser".  In the case of 'Senior Forums', I do attempt to squeeze valuable time from my schedule.... for YOUR benefit, not mine!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

:hiteachother: @Grumpy 'Ol Man


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Between daily meetings with my investment broker, financial advisor, attorney, and bank president... I usually cannot spare time to communicate with the "lesser".  In the case of 'Senior Forums', I do attempt to squeeze valuable time from my schedule.... for YOUR benefit, not mine!!!



Wait....... I Don't know the bank president!   lol~!!!


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 9, 2015)

Re: the woman in example #1 (Tiffany bag)…..once at a staff meeting someone referred to “decisions made by those in Wash DC”. She piped in and said “oooohh, I was in Georgetown last year. They have the cutest little shops.”

 WHAT? :wtf: ….(crickets) You can imagine the looks exchanged.


----------



## Kadee (Apr 9, 2015)

We were told by a lady soon after We started dancing lessons (6 years ago )She informed us in no uncertain terms that we would never be as good as her ..She also told me how I should and should not dress, how to style my short hair, where to sit etc and what dances we should and should not attend. This was all told to us when she came to our caravan and knocked on our door .. This person tells anyone who will listen she is a dance teacher:yeahright: ...But can't get up and start a dance she has to wait to look at others to see how it's done .....


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Apr 9, 2015)

I've worked more than 40 years with engineers, many pHD's.  There can be some pretty "pretentious" professionals.  That's why I've always held the idea that there are many great P.E.'s... Professional Engineers.  Too bad the industry suffers through many P.E.'s... Pr**ks with Ears!!!!


----------



## QuickSilver (Apr 9, 2015)

Hey....  I've worked with doctors... and in particular surgeons for 35 years.... ya wanna talk about superior attitudes?


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 9, 2015)

Pretentious? Moi?

Look at my user name. I AM special. :grin:


----------



## Cookie (Apr 9, 2015)

Dame Warrigal said:


> Pretentious? Moi? Look at my user name. I AM special. :grin:



Maybe not pretentious, but pretending?  LOL


----------



## koala (Apr 10, 2015)

Dame Warrigal..........no pretending from this Aussie Dame


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2015)

I love the term they use in Scotland for these people - Poser.


----------



## applecruncher (Apr 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> I love the term they use in Scotland for these people - Poser.



Think I heard that in a movie or TV show.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2015)

applecruncher said:


> Think I heard that in a movie or TV show.



My DH used it and I thought it was spot on. Love the phrase 'lost the plot' as well.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 10, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> My DH used it and I thought it was spot on. Love the phrase 'lost the plot' as well.



Yep Poser from the French poseur is how almost all Brits describe those who continually brag, or show off...usually those who have little to brag about. A typical example would be and old fat bald Texas character (apologies to all normal Texans) wearing lots of chunky gold jewellery  who drives around in a huge convertible with a great big hat..and an even bigger cigar with a 20 year old Farrah fawcett look alike with a pea brain wearing  daisy dukes and little else  sitting next to him, while he drives through a downtown rundown area..thinking he's impressing people (posing) .....hence the term poseur..otherwise known as Twat!!!!


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2015)

I actually worked for one of those people. No matter what anyone else had, or did, or bought, knew or whatever, she had one better.   That woman couldn't hold a conversation if it didn't include something wonderful about herself.  Wonder why nobody liked her very much????


----------



## Ken N Tx (Apr 10, 2015)

Falcon said:


> Yes, I've known a few and I try to keep my distance from them. Their talk is yawn inspiring. I think I've spotted a few of them here.
> 
> It' easy to see them from the "normal" people.  Guess they should be pitied.





911 said:


> *"**Do you know any pretentious people?"*
> 
> Don't we all? I also tend to become bored with people that brag and people that drop names.





Butterfly said:


> I actually worked for one of those people. No matter what anyone else had, or did, or bought, knew or whatever, she had one better.   That woman couldn't hold a conversation if it didn't include something wonderful about herself.  Wonder why nobody liked her very much????



Ditto to all of the above..


----------



## Ralphy1 (Apr 10, 2015)

Sir Ralphy listens to them because he he tries to like everyone...


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> I actually worked for one of those people. No matter what anyone else had, or did, or bought, knew or whatever, she had one better.   That woman couldn't hold a conversation if it didn't include something wonderful about herself.  Wonder why nobody liked her very much????



I've worked with a few people like that.  Everybody just rolled their eyes.  They had to make sure everybody knew what kind of car they had - a status one.


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hey....  I've worked with doctors... and in particular surgeons for 35 years.... ya wanna talk about superior attitudes?



A favorite saying around the hospital I worked at:  "What is the difference between God and a surgeon?"  Answer: "God doesn't think he's a surgeon...."


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2015)

I used to work with a gal who I called "The Woman Who Always Does Things Better Than You Do".   Her life was *perfect* in every way.   If you came in with "doesn't it drive you crazy when your husband/kids/mother-in-law does __________?", her answer was always something along of the line of "Oh, my husband/kids/mother-in-law would _*never*_ do something like that!"   Apparently her husband never ever did anything disgusting, her kids were the most obedient and respectful of all kids in the history of childhood and her mother-in-law.....oh, her mother-in-law was the epitome of thoughtfulness.   Her zippers never got stuck, her appliances never stopped working and her car wouldn't have had the _nerve_ to break down on the way to work......  

Eventually, we just stopped including her in any conversation.  There's only so much absolutely *perfectness* one can take....


----------



## Glinda (Apr 10, 2015)

QuickSilver said:


> Hey....  I've worked with doctors... and in particular surgeons for 35 years.... ya wanna talk about superior attitudes?



I endured over 40 years with lawyers - and lived to tell about it!


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2015)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Between daily meetings with my investment broker, financial advisor, attorney, and bank president... I usually cannot spare time to communicate with the "lesser".  In the case of 'Senior Forums', I do attempt to squeeze valuable time from my schedule.... for YOUR benefit, not mine!!!



LOL Thank you for the honor Grumpy, you're a breath of fresh air


----------



## Denise1952 (Apr 10, 2015)

Ralphy1 said:


> Sir Ralphy listens to them because he he tries to like everyone...



LOL, I like you Ralphy  You say what you like, and don't worry about those that don't agree  We used to have someone here that was way good at ending a thread  You are especially good at "starting" a thread with one of your remarks, LOL!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2015)

Hi, Annie, here in Canuckistan, it is poseur. I must admit, poseurs bring out the little devil in me--which lurks only a smidgen below the surface at the best of times. it is as if these individuals present as giant baloons--guess who has the pin? Please save me from another Captain Hemoroid (to pished to spell), sailing the good ship Self-Righteous. Wish you were here, Annie, we could have a bed-in, with snacks, and lots of Glenfiddich! And  reruns of Highlander series, English Patient, etc. love Ralph Fiennes.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2015)

Jujube, just out of curiosity, with such a huge halo so firmly embedded, how did that woman ever walk? Just sayin....HaHaHa.


----------



## AZ Jim (Apr 10, 2015)

At times I am a perfect klutz.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Hi, Annie, here in Canuckistan, it is poseur. I must admit, poseurs bring out the little devil in me--which lurks only a smidgen below the surface at the best of times. it is as if these individuals present as giant baloons--guess who has the pin? Please save me from another Captain Hemoroid (to pished to spell), sailing the good ship Self-Righteous. Wish you were here, Annie, we could have a bed-in, with snacks, and lots of Glenfiddich! And  reruns of Highlander series, English Patient, etc. love Ralph Fiennes.



You're only inviting Annie?!  What about the rest of us!    Captain Hemoroid - love it!  This is the perfect moniker for my brother in Indiana (no offense to you Hoosiers) and it's his name from now on!  Thanks, Shalimar!  Hope your day is progressing nicely!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2015)

Glinda, HaHaHaHa! Of course, you all can come, I have a big bed. Goodies for all! Day is progressing tipsilly, which works for me. Did not spill any polish on the linen sheets. Life is good, if a bit blurry. Paella for supper.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 10, 2015)

Oops, Glinda, forgot to say, glad to be of service in labeling your brother, hope it gives you a laugh!


----------



## jujube (Apr 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Jujube, just out of curiosity, with such a huge halo so firmly embedded, how did that woman ever walk? Just sayin....HaHaHa.



She did have a problem getting through doors, as I remember....


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Glinda, HaHaHaHa! Of course, you all can come, I have a big bed. Goodies for all! Day is progressing tipsilly, which works for me. Did not spill any polish on the linen sheets. Life is good, if a bit blurry. Paella for supper.



Slumber party with booze!


----------



## Cookie (Apr 10, 2015)

Someone I knew for the past 40+ years but don't see much of anymore.....we were sort of friends when we were both struggling single mothers; she was very ambitious and scraped her way up the corporate ladder of upward mobility. I couldn't deal with her constantly reminding me that she was the manager where she worked. I think she was looking for some sort of recognition, approval or a pat on the back.  She worked her fingers to the bone to buy a house in a trendy neighborhood, expensive clothes and furniture. Her home was always beautifully ship shape. But she turned into a lonely, driven, sad person, and not much fun to be around.


----------



## Butterfly (Apr 10, 2015)

Hey, Glinda, me, too.  And, as you and I know, lawyers are NEVER wrong about anything.  Ever.


----------

